# Thunderbolt vs. SuperSpeed USB 3.0



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Thunderbolt, announced earlier this year, offers twice the performance of the latest SuperSpeed USB (3.0) interconnect. So there is reason to believe it could someday overtake USB, the most ubiquitous external I/O technology ever created.


Here


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Just because it's faster doesn't necessarily mean that it will overtake something that has such a high adoption rate... (remember VHS vs Betamax)... of course, the fact that Apple has signed on will help it, but I don't see USB going away any time soon.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I don't think it's going away either, I'm just interested in playing with them both....A lot of mobos are including it now, USB3, that is, and a number of machines are starting to come with them...:up: Now I have to come up with the USB3 peripherals..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is thunderbolt apple specific?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

In a way it is right now, but it will go with the market winds...:up:


----------

